# barium enema and constipation



## 17008 (Jan 21, 2007)

So I was doing quite well on my diet. No symptoms. Life was fine. But I promised my doctor that I would do my barium enema. Little did I know that it would cause constipation that I can't get rid of. sodium phosphate enemas, diet ,etc. Nothing works. Has anybody else had this. Also, I find that when I am under stress my constipation symptoms go away and actually when I have low or no stress that I become constipated. I have heard ibs-d patients say that their symptoms flare up during stress...Could it be that stress increases bowel movements?


----------



## lorilou (May 9, 2003)

Im confused - were you ibs-c to start with or ibs-d?after a barium enema it is a must that you drink alot of water to flush it out- the barium will block you up if you dont drink alot- i even take extra miralax after mine to make sure I dont get plugged up.


----------



## fizzixgal (Apr 6, 2007)

I've read in several places (maybe somewhere on this site too?) that anxiety and fear stimulate contractions of the colon, and suppress peristaltic activity in the more proximal parts of the GI tract (stomach, small intestine). Anger has the reverse effect. So yes, I think you're right and it's just how the body works. I've noticed the same pattern of having less constipation when I'm under the kind of stress that keeps me in an anxious state. When I went in for a diagnostic evaluation at a cancer centre last fall, I had to run to the bathroom several times during the day, which is really unusual for me.


----------



## 17008 (Jan 21, 2007)

This is crazy. I have gone through half of a 36 case of water bottles and still feel terrible. I think I am going to fast for awhile and just drink water and see if that helps.


----------



## lorilou (May 9, 2003)

warning.. dont over drink water - there is such a thing as drinking too much water- I cant think of what its called- Kathleen, help me out- I heard about a case of it on the news one time.


----------



## 16217 (Apr 10, 2007)

It's some kind of water poisoning. Basically the electrolytes in your body are destroyed.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

It is called water intoxication.The electrolytes are not destroyed (that is the water doesn't do anything to make them cease to exist actively).They are diluted out if they are not replaced. Athlete can run into this as they can lose a lot of electrolytes by sweating and when you lose enough you have to replace them as well as the water.Usually amonts are something like 5 liters or more in a relatively short period of time.How long ago was the barium? It shouldn't stick around for weeks or months, so a lot of water to get it out should be just for the first couple of days.If you have become constipated since then (I don't think that alone would trigger months of constipation) you should revisit the doctor. You may need something other than water (and fasts can be constipating as there is no fiber to keep the stool a good consistancy and you will have some stool from the shedding of the colon wall and bacteria in there).K.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Also want to add while staying hydrated does help ease constipation. Water intake alone may not put enough water in the stool.Most of that water comes out the kidneys and bladder.Things like fiber, stool softeners and osmotic laxatives will hold the water in the stool.


----------



## GailSusan (Dec 23, 2000)

Someone, How are you feeling now? My GI doc wants to me to take the barium and get the lower GI series, but I'm terrified that I will be in the same situation you're in. Without the Zelnorm I have no confidence that I can get rid of the barium. The last time I took the test it felt like cement inside and I thought I'd never get it out. It took weeks and I'm terrified to go through that again. Also, just what are they going to find? And if they find something, what are they going to do for me? I know Zelnorm works and nothing else does, so what does the test accomplish?


----------



## ABNormal (May 24, 2006)

Someone, I feel so bad for you. The last time I had a barium enema test, it was absolutely the worst constipation I've ever had in my life. I drink lots of water normally, so that didn't help me too much. The barium turned into a huge rock in my colon. I think I even had an anal fissure when it finally passed. I remember doing multiple warm water enemas.I mentioned this to my GI and he said that he would put it in my file and not do this test on me in the future!


----------



## ABNormal (May 24, 2006)

The word for water intoxication is: hydroneutremia.Yes, folks have died from this.


----------

